# Cửa hàng bán bộ ấm pha trà đẹp rẻ, chính hãng Bát Tràng



## gomsubaokhanh (27/8/21)

Những bộ ấm pha trà Bát Tràng không chỉ nổi tiếng bởi vẻ đẹp thủ công tinh tế, mà còn bởi chất lượng tuyệt vời. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng biết địa chỉ mua ấm chén đẹp, chuẩn Bát Tràng. Bài viết này sẽ giúp bạn tìm mua được những bộ ấm chén Bát Tràng chính hãng, ưng ý với giá tốt nhất.

*Cách chọn mua ấm chén đẹp, chuẩn Bát Tràng*

Bát Tràng nổi tiếng với những sản phẩm gốm sứ chất lượng. Sự nổi tiếng ấy đi liền với việc nhiều cơ sở kinh doanh vì lợi nhuận mà trà trộn hàng giả, hàng kém chất lượng, rồi quảng cáo trên danh nghĩa ấm chén Bát Tràng.






Người mua hàng nếu không phân biệt được rất dễ mua phải những bộ ấm pha trà Bát Tràng “dỏm” với giá cao. Vì thế, nếu muốn mua ấm chén Bát Tràng đẹp, hãy tham khảo cách lựa chọn bộ ấm pha trà Bát Tràng sau đây:

Kiểm tra về hình thức

Những bộ ấm pha trà Bát Tràng được làm hoàn toàn thủ công, nhưng luôn có vẻ ngoài hoàn hảo, chỉnh chu. Khi mua hàng, bạn nên kiểm tra xem dáng ấm chén có cân đối hay không? Kiểm tra những chỗ dễ bị sứt mẹ hạt gạo như vòi, miệng ấm chén. Bề mặt tuyệt đối không có các vết nứt, rạn dù là rất nhỏ. Bởi đây có thể là những vết nứt âm, khi đổ nước nóng lên sẽ khiến ấm nứt toác ra bất cứ lúc nào.

Kiểm tra hoa văn họa tiết

Kiểm tra hoa văn trên bộ ấm chén cũng là một cách phân biệt bộ ấm pha trà Bát Tràng thật hay “dỏm”. Những sản phẩm Bát Tràng luôn có những nét vẽ thủ công đặc trưng riêng, mang ý nghĩa biểu tượng về phong thủy, văn hóa.

Khi mua ấm chén Bát Tràng, tránh những sản phẩm có màu mè đặc sắc, bởi đây có thể bị trộn bởi những sản phẩm Trung Quốc không rõ chất lượng. Hoa văn trên ấm chén uyển chuyển, thanh đậm rõ ràng, không bị nhòe hay bai mờ, loang lổ màu sắc mới là ấm chén chuẩn Bát Tràng.

Kiểm tra khối lượng

Những bộ ấm pha trà Bát Tràng thường được đổ khuôn hoặc nặn thủ công bằng tay nên có trọng lượng nặng hơn. Khi cầm, ấm chén cho cảm giác chắc tay. Xương gốm rắn chắn nhờ nung ở nhiệt độ hơn 1300 độ C. Vì thế chịu được tác động nhiệt và lực nhẹ.

Xem thêm: Địa chỉ mua ấm chén đẹp giá tốt chính hãng Bát Tràng


----------

